# Mon lecteur Combo du Macbook est il HS ?



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous

Après un formatage périlleux, mon système est enfin réinstallé...

Quelle ne fut pas ma surprise en me rendant compte que mon lecteur combo était en train de flancher.
Je vous explique, formatage en croisant les doigts, options minimum...
Réinstallation des appli derrière mais ça plante aussi.

Donc j'ai essayé de lire des DVD ou des CD audios et ça ne fonctionne plus...

Le pire est que j'ai réussi à graver toutes mes données de sauvegarde cet aprem. Heureusement !

Alors que faire ?

Combien coute un graveur DVD interne par un Pro ?
Peut on formater via un graveur externe Firewire ?

Bref ça me gave.... 1 an 1/2 sans avoir beaucoup lu de CD ou graver...


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2008)

Avant d'envisager l'euthanasie, tu as vérifié qu'il était bien en phase finale ?

Un coup de bombe à air comprimé dedans peut parfois faire des miracles, et il y a aussi les disques de nettoyage de la lentille, si l'air comprimé ne suffit pas


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

La bombe peut-être mais la procédure Apple stipule bien de ne pas mettre de CD nettoyant

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=88275-fr

"Ninsérez jamais de disque avec un fil ou autre appendice, tels que les disques de « nettoyage » ou à « balais »."

J'ai fait un reset PRAM, ça a été un coup mieux mais rien d'extraordinaire...

J'essayerais la bombe  

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2008)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> La bombe peut-être mais la procédure Apple stipule bien de ne pas mettre de CD nettoyant
> 
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=88275-fr
> 
> "Ninsérez jamais de disque avec un fil ou autre appendice, tels que les disques de « nettoyage » ou à « balais »."



Si l'alternative c'est "le combo à la poubelle", à mon sens, ça vaut quand même le coup d'essayer, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2008)

Il marchotte encore un peu de temps à autres, mais pas longtemps et avec beaucoup de raffut. 

Je ne vais pas tenter de bloquer un disque dans le mange disque...

J'achèterais un lecteur graveur externe, ça vaut 80 donc sûrement moins cher qu'une réparation.

Au fait il est possible de formater via un lecteur externe ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2008)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> Il marchotte encore un peu de temps à autres, mais pas longtemps et avec beaucoup de raffut.
> 
> Je ne vais pas tenter de bloquer un disque dans le mange disque...
> 
> ...



Firewire, no problem, USB, pas un Mac PPC.


----------



## Citizen47 (24 Juillet 2009)

Salut,

J'ai moi aussi le lecteur superdrive du macbook blanc HS et je souhaite le formater. Etant donné qu'il n'est pas possible de relier le macbook au macbook pro en firewire (mon câble n'est pas compatible en tout cas), j'ai essayé avec l'assistant d'installation à distance.
J'ai donc installé l'assistant sur les deux ordinateurs reliés en ethernet en cochant partager de fichier et cd/dvd sur les deux postes.

Malheureusement quand je lance le macbook en appuyant sur "alt", le lecteur CD du pro ne s'affiche pas et je ne peux donc ni formater ni réinstaller MacOs sur le macbook. Que faire ?

Note : j'ai également un DD externe de 120 go si ça peut m'aider...

D'avance merci,
Nicolas


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Juillet 2009)

Sans un lecteur de DVD externe, no way, le Mac doit démarrer sur le DVD d'installation pour que tu puisse y procéder !


----------



## Citizen47 (24 Juillet 2009)

apparament c'est possible à partir d'un DD externe. Voici le msg d'un forumeur :

"En effaçant ton DDE, oui. 
Il faut qu'il soit au format Mac OS étendu (journalisé), avec une table de partition GUID. 
Depuis ton mbp, tu vas dans l'Utilitaire de Disque, onglet restaurer, source: le DVD d'install 1, destination: la partition de ton DDE. 

Et hop. 

Bien sûr, vu que tu pourras pas insérer le DVD 2, pour l'installation ne choisis que OSX. Tu pourras installer iLife depuis le DVD 2 sur le mbp une fois que t'auras démarré sur ton mb."

Malheureusement je n'arrive pas à restaurer à partir du DVD.

Sinon je viens de tombe sur ces topics :
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/faq-...our-installer-rapidement-mac-os-x-208119.html

http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/lofiversion/index.php/t99696.html


----------

